# Cannabis for bronchitis?



## FoilageTrees (May 22, 2016)

Hey guys, im pretty sure im getting bronchitis, i match all the symptoms and just came out of the flu. Its a very painfull cough and sore throat. 

When i look up marijuana for bronchitis all i find is idiots asking if they should smoke while they have it. 

My question is, should i use indica edibles for pain relief? Do you need to get super high to relieve any pain or would a low dose work?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 22, 2016)

FoilageTrees said:


> Hey guys, im pretty sure im getting bronchitis, i match all the symptoms and just came out of the flu. Its a very painfull cough and sore throat.
> 
> When i look up marijuana for bronchitis all i find is idiots asking if they should smoke while they have it.
> 
> My question is, should i use indica edibles for pain relief? Do you need to get super high to relieve any pain or would a low dose work?


Everyone is different. Start slow...


----------



## RM3 (May 22, 2016)

I have a strain that when you smoke it, it opens up your airways completely but won't kill a sinus infection which is what bronchitis is ,,,,,,,

to kill bronchitis, take 3 grapefruit seed extract pills a day for a week. You can get em at health food and vitamin stores bout $12 for a bottle of 100


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 16, 2016)

With use of marijuana can cure almost anything..


----------



## loftygoals (Jun 16, 2016)

Bronchitis is not a sinus infection (sinuses are spaces around the back of your nose in your head). It is an inflammation of the bronchi which are the tubes in your lungs. They get inflamed and produce mucous. 

You can try edibles to see whether they help with the pain. There is a good chance you'll get some relief from the pain. Also use simple paracetamol/acetaminophen regularly... cheap and relatively effective.

Smoking will inflame your bronchi more. So definitely avoid that if bronchitis is your concern.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 16, 2016)

loftygoals said:


> Bronchitis is not a sinus infection (sinuses are spaces around the back of your nose in your head). It is an inflammation of the bronchi which are the tubes in your lungs. They get inflamed and produce mucous.
> 
> You can try edibles to see whether they help with the pain. There is a good chance you'll get some relief from the pain. Also use simple paracetamol/acetaminophen regularly... cheap and relatively effective.
> 
> Smoking will inflame your bronchi more. So definitely avoid that if bronchitis is your concern.


Interesting as I get a sinus infection every year, have for over 40 years now and every doctor I've seen has called it bronchitis and prescribed antibiotics. Guess I've been going to a bunch of hack doctors all these years LOL

definition,
acute or chronic inflammation of the membrane lining of the bronchial tubes, *caused by respiratory infection* or exposure to bronchial irritants, as cigarette smoke.


----------



## loftygoals (Jun 16, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Interesting as I get a sinus infection every year, have for over 40 years now and every doctor I've seen has called it bronchitis and prescribed antibiotics. Guess I've been going to a bunch of hack doctors all these years LOL
> 
> definition,
> acute or chronic inflammation of the membrane lining of the bronchial tubes, *caused by respiratory infection* or exposure to bronchial irritants, as cigarette smoke.


I don't really know what you're trying to say.

Sinuses are not the same as bronchi. Sinusitis is not the same as bronchitis.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 16, 2016)

Damn...you could be right..


----------



## JohnMotayo (Jun 26, 2016)

Generally when it comes to Marijuana it can help a lot of conditions with the right strain but in a good majority of cases including Bronchitis it may help you feel better yes, but it won't really get rid of the bronchitis itself. You could go to a doctor, or consider some herbal alternatives.


----------



## docter (Aug 14, 2016)

Nothing is better for the flu then edibles for me anyway why would it not help bronchitis give it a shot


----------



## jbmac (Aug 14, 2016)

for me, weed opens up my lungs and sinuses and helps me gently expel the extra mucus, Mucinex, steam, lots of weed and exercise helps me a lot


----------



## spudsurn (Aug 31, 2016)

I think you should avoid smoke, bronchitis is a respiratory ailment and smoke would make it worse


----------



## jbmac (Aug 31, 2016)

not for me, gets the mucus out and opens my lungs


----------



## Walterwhiter (Aug 31, 2016)

What about vaping I've heard of cannabis having anti inflammatory properties. Bronchitis is inflammation of the bronchial tube correct?


----------



## jbmac (Aug 31, 2016)

for me vaping is not good, the smoke is the best expectorant on earth


----------



## brentbrentgg (Apr 21, 2018)

RM3 said:


> Interesting as I get a sinus infection every year, have for over 40 years now and every doctor I've seen has called it bronchitis and prescribed antibiotics. Guess I've been going to a bunch of hack doctors all these years LOL
> 
> definition,
> acute or chronic inflammation of the membrane lining of the bronchial tubes, *caused by respiratory infection* or exposure to bronchial irritants, as cigarette smoke.


That explains why you've been getting infections every year. lmao


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 21, 2018)

RM3 said:


> Interesting as I get a sinus infection every year, have for over 40 years now and every doctor I've seen has called it bronchitis and prescribed antibiotics. Guess I've been going to a bunch of hack doctors all these years LOL
> 
> definition,
> acute or chronic inflammation of the membrane lining of the bronchial tubes, *caused by respiratory infection* or exposure to bronchial irritants, as cigarette smoke.


you are getting sinusitis. if it deteriorates it can turn to bronchitis. when i smoke cigs, it was almost like clockwork. i would get sinusitis and then bronchitis every winter. could not defeat it without a doctors visit either. now that i just smoke cannabis, no more issues... a mild case of sinusitis clears up without further problems.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 26, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you are getting sinusitis. if it deteriorates it can turn to bronchitis. when i smoke cigs, it was almost like clockwork. i would get sinusitis and then bronchitis every winter. could not defeat it without a doctors visit either. now that i just smoke cannabis, no more issues... a mild case of sinusitis clears up without further problems.


A daily rinse will prevent most sinus infections.





I was VERY skeptical when my doctor suggested that I try it, but now I'm a believer.
Highly recommended.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 26, 2018)

My GF has chronic bronchitis and the best thing that has helped her so far are taking my coconut oil edibles. She says it opens her airways and takes some of the pressure off. Vaping or smoking while you have an infection/irritant sounds counter-productive. I recently had a sinus infection that went into my chest for a bit and stuck to edibles, even a small hit would make me break out in a coughing fit.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 26, 2018)

The cannabis resin attaches to the mucus build up in the lungs and acts as a expectorant. Get rest. Eat citrus and hot and spicy foods like Thai or Chinese with GARLIC !!!!! Mix raw sliced garlic with your food as strong as you can stand. The garlic vapor comes out of your lungs and gives you "garlic breath". So it's really good for congested lungs because it attacks the mucus from inside out. Drink a few smoke a few it will make the body feel relieved. Whiskey and beer feel good on the throat.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 26, 2018)

GroErr said:


> My GF has chronic bronchitis and the best thing that has helped her so far are taking my coconut oil edibles. She says it opens her airways and takes some of the pressure off. Vaping or smoking while you have an infection/irritant sounds counter-productive. I recently had a sinus infection that went into my chest for a bit and stuck to edibles, even a small hit would make me break out in a coughing fit.


Edibles keep me from needing NSAIDs for inflammation. 
I used to take them by the handful.


----------



## grassy007 (Apr 26, 2018)

In years past (a lot of years ago) you had to smoke a lot more harsh weed at a sitting to get high. This caused coughing and wheezing with me, especially the next morning upon waking. With today's more potent weed and bongs, this is not the case as you don't need to smoke as much weed at a sitting to get stoned.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 26, 2018)

Been micro dosing on my own weed for years.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 26, 2018)

grassy007 said:


> In years past (a lot of years ago) you had to smoke a lot more harsh weed at a sitting to get high. This caused coughing and wheezing with me, especially the next morning upon waking. With today's more potent weed and bongs, this is not the case as you don't need to smoke as much weed at a sitting to get stoned.


Ever try a *good* vaporizer? 
You'll use less weed and improve overall lung health. 
(Smoke contains solids and various 'mystery' chemicals created by combustion.)


----------



## grassy007 (Apr 26, 2018)

I can see using edibles to possibly deal with bronchitis. I can't see how ANY smoke to the lungs would benefit that condition.


----------



## Lordhooha (Apr 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ever try a *good* vaporizer?
> You'll use less weed and improve overall lung health.
> (Smoke contains solids and various 'mystery' chemicals created by combustion.)


I use either my plenti, or my vapeexhale vaporizer they do an awesome job.


----------



## JohnDee (May 21, 2018)

RM3 said:


> I have a strain that when you smoke it, it opens up your airways completely but won't kill a sinus infection which is what bronchitis is ,,,,,,,


Even though this is an old thread, I had to comment on some of the misinformation.

Sinuses can relate to bronchitis but it's a secondary sort of thing. Chronic sinus infection with drainage can cause bronchitis because all that gunk drains down into your bronchi where it can cause bronchitis and cough.

Marijuana has been identified as being a mild *bronchodilator* but I'm of the opinion that it should be taken orally and not smoked.
JD


----------



## powdork (Jul 10, 2021)

Bumping an old thread. After getting bronchitis 2 days after every cold (regardless of how bad the cold is) for the last 20 years I can definitely say smoking anything will extend how long you have it and how bad it is. Yes, the coughing fit you have after smoking will clear your lungs some at that moment, but smoke, and coughing, are two of the well documented causes of bronchial irritation. I want to take edibles but I'm not sure how they will interact. They obviously don't hurt my lungs but still seem to have an effect on mucous buildup and other bodily functions (eyes still get red, I still get cottonmouth) so I have been hesitant to imbibe, but I really want to. I'm not looking for a cure, just looking to not make it worse. Anyone have any bad experiences mixing edibles and bronchitis?
Also, to the guy who said
"Interesting as I get a sinus infection every year, have for over 40 years now and every doctor I've seen has called it bronchitis and prescribed antibiotics. Guess I've been going to a bunch of hack doctors all these years LOL"
You need a new doctor. The vast majority of bronchitis cases are viral and the rare cases that are bacterial do not respond to antibiotics and they are not recommended.








Suffering from a chest cold?


Ask a HCP ways to feel better if you have a chest cold (bronchitis).




www.cdc.gov


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 12, 2021)

FoilageTrees said:


> Hey guys, im pretty sure im getting bronchitis, i match all the symptoms and just came out of the flu. Its a very painfull cough and sore throat.
> 
> When i look up marijuana for bronchitis all i find is idiots asking if they should smoke while they have it.
> 
> My question is, should i use indica edibles for pain relief? Do you need to get super high to relieve any pain or would a low dose work?


For me ,a trip over the rainbow.....get to that higher ground ! For the shit I got, l bong myself into a coma everynight.....never lets me down.......maybe you better titrate.....l shouldn't plant a seed that may backfire on you.


----------

